# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Winter work gear suggestions.

## phill4paul

So, I've interviewed for an electric company that installs/services generators at water treatment plants. 60% of the time will be out of town and the Mtns. of N.C. are in the service area. Owner said since he's footing the bill for living out of town, a food stipend and $2/hr. more that unless the weather is dangerous then we're working in it. Rain, snow and blow.

  I've got base and mid-layers but am researching outer shell work wear. A Jacket and bibs that are 100% waterproof. Durable.

  Also, work gloves. I usually just use a pair of Wells Lamont Hydrahyde gloves a size larger then use a Jersey glove underneath.

   Suggestions?

  I was looking at these bibs...

https://truewerk.com/collections/wor...ar-bib-overall

  Kinda pricey but good reviews. Unfortunately their jacket doesn't get good reviews when it comes to being waterproof.

  So I'm looking at this jacket...

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...9522_200649522

  Good reviews but damn I hate Hi-Vis clothing. This is an outer shell and mid-layer combo.

  However, this outer shell gets outstanding waterproof reviews.

https://www.driduck.com/torrent-jacket/#product-reviews

  Main thing is keeping dry. Water against the skin in winter kills.

----------


## cjm

> ... researching outer shell work wear. A Jacket and bibs that are 100% waterproof. Durable...


 @RJB? ^^

----------


## tod evans

https://www.outbacktrading.com/collections/oilskin

----------


## oyarde

I use real wool socks . If its really cold I wear a full insulated coverall . Otherwise I usually just wear wool lined jeans with T shirt , a wool flannel , fleece lined sweatshirt and a light  carhart type jacket .I keep several pair of insulated leather Wells Lamont gloves and if they get wet I swap them out. Guys I work with all use waterproof bibs . I cant remember the name brand, I'll try and ask Tue

----------


## phill4paul

> https://www.outbacktrading.com/collections/oilskin





> I use real wool socks . If its really cold I wear a full insulated coverall . Otherwise I usually just wear wool lined jeans with T shirt , a wool flannel , fleece lined sweatshirt and a light  carhart type jacket .I keep several pair of insulated leather Wells Lamont gloves and if they get wet I swap them out. Guys I work with all use waterproof bibs . I cant remember the name brand, I'll try and ask Tue


  Thanks for the suggestions. Word came quicker than I expected on the hire so I had to get some clothing shipped.

  For the base layer top I went with Kuiu Merino wool. That's already come in and so I split some wood in it. I can attest that as a base layer it does wick away moisture and is warm. For bottoms I went with a different company Helly Hansen LIFA Merino wool. 
  For the outer layer I just went with Carhartt. It was a rushed decision and I would rather have bought non-Chinese manufacturing. But, it was a one stop shop.  I just went with their Storm Defender heavyweight jacket and bibs. Also got a pair of their boots. Never have worn Carhartt boots before. I've got two Carhartt jackets, not water proof just construction jackets, that are over 12 years old. They are a bit frayed but are still in good shape.

----------


## oyarde

stone creek is the brand name of the water proof bibs these guys wear.

----------


## phill4paul

> stone creek is the brand name of the water proof bibs these guys wear.


  Stone Creek products look nicely made. I'll probably be shopping with them in the spring.

----------

